# Review: Nucleus Technologies Kernel for Exchange Server



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm not getting paid anything to post this... but I'm at work and just had a customer who had moved all of their calendar items from one Exchange server to another and then deleted their Outlook Profile. Apparently the items hadn't finished syncing, though... and there were no calendar items on either server. I ran a few OST recovery programs, but they only got a handful of calendar items.

Finally, I downloaded the free trial of Kernel for Exchange Server and ran it on the EDB file of the original server.
http://www.nucleustechnologies.com/Exchange-Server-Data-Recovery.html

As best I can tell, it seems to have saved almost all of the calendar items. It's not a cheap program, but was well worth it for us! I had a problem running the recovery after purchasing the program, but it was due to my misunderstanding (Outlook has to be installed to run it, and I was trying to run it from a server without Outlook). I gave them a call and a real person answered after one or two rings and helped me directly.

Again, it's not cheap... but it was great service and saved my butt!


----------

